# food grade paint



## rob (Jul 7, 2011)

I am bulding a wine press as I posted early, I started out with stainless steel hoops and have found them to be to weak, I would like to go to steel and paint them, like most have. My question is do I really need to use food grade paint, some places say yes and some say no, what have some of you used in the past


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 7, 2011)

Rob I don't have the answer your looking for but if you do need food grade paint one place that has it is Presque Isle.


----------



## Wade E (Jul 7, 2011)

You dont really need food grade paint for the short period your wine will be in there. I would paint it though as Ive heard of wine having a chemical imbalance with raw metal and turning it a different color.


----------

